# Titanium Fasteners : Grade 5 (6AL-4V)



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Fasteners Grade 5 (6AL-4V) - Titanium Joe


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

What's the point?
The fasteners aren't through the website, nor are they the size used for bikes.
What are you going to do with
1/2" DIA. X 4" LONG SHAFT, GRADE 5 TITANIUM 6-POINT HEX HEAD BOLT - COARSE 13 THREADS PER INCH
Here's a site that actually has items that you can use.
Titanium Bolts, Aluminum Bolts, Titanium Fasteners, AEST, A2z


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

nothing like riding the last 17 miles standing up because the ultra light seat post bolt snaps


----------

